# I mages took leave behind weird mark?



## allanbui (Jan 28, 2012)

I have noticed that the pictures I take with longer exposure and white background leave behind an identical mark on the same position of every picture.
At first I thought it was dirt on my lens so I cleaned the lens and it's still there.
I've also switch between 2 different lenses and it still exist.
Have anyone ever face this problem before?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2012)

Clean your sensor.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

allanbui said:


> I have noticed that the pictures I take with longer exposure and white background leave behind an identical mark on the same position of every picture.
> At first I thought it was dirt on my lens so I cleaned the lens and it's still there.
> I've also switch between 2 different lenses and it still exist.
> Have anyone ever face this problem before?



Post a shot of it.. probably a dirty sensor as mentioned!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## allanbui (Jan 28, 2012)

1.






2.





3.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup, clean your sensor. You could probably taken the lens off and hit that with a squeeze blower to get it out.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2012)

Stubborn dust for sure.


----------

